# Ruger Blackhawk 38-40, 10mm conversion



## Seaarkshooter (Mar 13, 2009)

Looking to trade for a 20 gauge shotgun. Make a reasonable offer. Gun shot less than 100 rounds. Too expensive for unemployed auto worker to shoot and g/f complains it kicks too hard in 10mm. lol

Willing to downgrade to another pistol if it comes with a woman that knows how to bait own fishing hook...


----------

